# IE6: javascript:window.print() Not Working [moved from IE]



## MarkPhillips (Aug 21, 2008)

Using "javascript:window.print()" does not respond in IE6, but is responding in IE7 and Firefox.

The link looks like this:

<a id="ctl00_Content_lnkPrint" class="questionsPrintLink" href="javascript:window.print();">Print</a>


The page itself is being opened from another page using Target="_blank" . That link looks like this:


<a id="ctl00_Content_QuestionsToDoc1_AllQuestionLink" href="Allquestions.aspx?module=Tests&name=null&CSID=0" target="_blank">View All Questions</a>


Does anyone know how to fix this problem?

Thanks.

PS I'd also like to add that a call to window.close() does not work in IE6.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: IE6: javascript:window.print() Not Working*

Hi MarkPhillips, and welcome to TSF. :wave:

Should i address you as "Your Highness"? :grin:

This subject is not really within my field of expertise but i will continue to try to find a solution for you, perhaps from one of my colleagues.

Perhaps you could educate me a little, is there an advantage to running IE6 and IE7 together?

Just so you know your post has not been overlooked. :smile:


----------



## MarkPhillips (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: IE6: javascript:window.print() Not Working*

Thanks for the response.

The client requires that the application work for both IE7 and IE6 browsers.


----------

